# Anybody else get sick from Pepto Bismol?



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

Hi guys,I'm starting to clam down about this whole food poisoning incident. I WAS feeling better after a few days....and then I read a post about taking 3 pepto bismol tablets with each meal as a cure for microscopic colitis. I don't think I have that, but figured it might help with the D tpe IBS I have. Yesterday I tried it (three tabs with each meal) and I had *horrible* D today and I think now it may have been from the magnesium in the tablets? Anyone else get this way from Pepto?I was so scared that I was still getting over the food poisoning I got last week that I went to the doc and got some anti-biotics. Now I'm wondering if it was just the Pepto?Anyone relate?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Peke -- I had a dreadful reaction to Pepto Bismol right after I had finished the course of antibiotics that gave me IBS in 1999. I just ran all night! Not only that, I got that ringing in the ears someone else wrote about. By the time I got to the doctor in the morning, I had learned there was something called "Immodium," and this didn't happen quite that way again. I couldn't swear by it, but I'm convinced the PB made me worse.I'm REALLY sorry you got food poisoning! That usually goes away by itself, doesn't it? I guess they found it in a stool culture though, and it would be too much trouble to retest it....? Antibiotics can be rough, as you know, so at least look for some Culturelle Lactobacillus GG at Longs Drugs if you're going to go that route.


----------



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

Hi Persistance,Thanks for replying-I know you've been going through a tough time of it. How have you been?Actually, a stool culture wasn't done...the doctor didn't even suggest it. I think she figured it was just IBS and figured an antibiotic prescription would placate me for now. At this point it doesn't feel like it could get any worse, so while I'm scared to go on antibiotics, I don't know what else to do. I will get the Culturelle, thanks!


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

No I take that stuff all the time, I have an ulcer and it helps.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I started thinking twice about taking PB bcause I noticed that although I felt better when I first took it and it helped somewhat with the D the next few days I felt worse and had more D. I started keeping track of it and the last 4-5 times I took PB it happened. I think I will try immodium and see what happens with that. Basically I think everyones body reacts differently to different things.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Just an added note --my allergist said PBis virually ineffective when it comes to D (not the IBD or colitis Dr. Fine is talking about -- that's a special circumstance) and Immodium far superior. But one other note -- if it IS a parasite, you don't want to take it just now as it inhibits the outlay or something, so it can't be tested. ADDED NOTE: Did you tell the doctor three other people got diarrhea from these eggs? And she still thinks this is just regular old IBS? I thought you were suspecting food poisoning.I always thought Flaygl was the drug of choice was to treat food poisoning -- an anti-fungal as opposed to an antibiotic...but don't quote me here. Try and get tested if you can so that they can see what works specific for this bug!Hi, Peke! Yeah, I been goin' through hell! Got one answer though -- got a UTI for sure, despite all the docs calling me "nervous" and a hypochondriac with "vague symtpoms" (such as chills, overheating, backache, headache, no appetite, and malaise -- hey doesn't sound like urinary tract infection to me, does it to you? Just kidding!) I still have to wait to find out if I have the other unpleasant things he tested for.[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 06-27-2000).]


----------

